# You can't win, if you don't know how to lose



## mollyman

This sentence means a lot to me, and i tried to translate it in Latin.

To make it a lot easier, i changed it to "only those who lose, are able to win"
this is my translation: 
*tantum qui perdo , es validus ut lucror*

Does this make any sense?
Or does someone knows a better translation of "you can't win, if you don't know how to lose"?


----------



## Quiviscumque

Vincere non potest qui vinci nescit.


----------



## mollyman

Quiviscumque said:


> Vincere non potest qui vinci nescit.


 
Doesn't that mean: It isn't possible to win, if you don't know how to win?


----------



## MRossi

Molly , you could try to rework this sentence 

*Non, nisi parendo, vincitur.

**Francis Bacon*.


----------



## radagasty

Quiviscumque said:


> Vincere non potest qui vinci nescit.


 


mollyman said:


> Doesn't that mean: It isn't possible to win, if you don't know how to win?


 
No, quite the opposite. It may be translated literally as:
'He who does not know how to be conquered cannot conquer.'

In other words, it isn't possible to win if you don't know how to lose.


----------



## mollyman

radagasty said:


> No, quite the opposite. It may be translated literally as:
> 'He who does not know how to be conquered cannot conquer.'
> 
> In other words, it isn't possible to win if you don't know how to lose.


 
Thnx radagasty, this means a lot to me.


----------



## lacrimae

My proposal
Perdendo disce vincere


----------

